# Biete 315 CPU SM322 SM321 und Flashcard



## Davidsch (5 April 2011)

Da mein Studium nun vorbei ist, brauche ich es nicht mehr..

eine Digitalausgangskarte SM322   DO32
6ES7 322-1BL00-0AA0  E-Stand:07 OVP

und
eine Digitaleingangskarte SM321   DI32
6ES7 321-1BL00-0AA0  E-Stand:05  OVP

an. Bite reelle Preisvorschläge.


----------



## wiesel187 (8 April 2011)

An welche Preise hast du den Gedacht ??
Hätte ev. wohl interesse an der DI und DO Karte.

Grüße wiesel


----------



## Davidsch (9 April 2011)

Für DI / DO je 100 Euro


----------

